# Cream of wild mushroom soup



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chanterelles (_Cantharellus cibarius)_ are used in this recipe:









*Ingredients:*
4 tbsp - butter
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
4 cups - chanterelle mushrooms, coarsely chopped
3 tbsp - flour
1 - 14oz can - chicken broth
3 cups - Half & Half
1/2 tsp - salt
1/4 tsp - white pepper
3 tbsp - white wine (optional)
1/4 cup - chopped fresh parsley

*Instructions:*
Melt butter in a heavy saucepan over medium heat. Add onion and saute for 2 minutes. Add mushrooms and saute 5 minutes, stirring often.

Add flour and cook 1 minute, stirring constantly to coat onions and mushrooms with flour. Add broth, immediately bring to a boil and boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly. Reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes.

Add Half & Half, salt and pepper. Cook with heat on low, just below a simmer, for 10 minutes.
Add wine, stir and serve sprinkled with parsley.
serves 4

*Comments: *
Absolutely the best! White wine, especially Chardonnay, brings out the fruity flavor and aroma of wild chantrelles. This recipe will work for most fresh wild mushrooms.

Here's a bowl of chanterelle soup with a side of chanterelle mushroom garlic butter and toast (chanterelle bruschetta):


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Dang, you're killing me!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

he, he, he

Bon appetit Gumbo!


----------

